# Ratchet Brace Chucks



## Jelly (14 Nov 2012)

Given the relative rarity of ratchet braces in day to day use, it's hard to source the square taper shank bits they're designed for, smaller sizes of hex shanks fit ok, and some diameters of cylindrical shank; but generally normal bits are not satisfactory. (I have a set of auger bits that will be going back to screwfix tomorrow as the shanks are far too large.)

Anyway, is there either a good source of taper shank bits that i'm ignorant of, a brace with a three jaw chuck or a good method of retrofitting a more modern chuck to an existing brace?


----------



## Smithy (14 Nov 2012)

Hi
There is a company in Germany, www.fine-tools.com. You will find traditional bits and holders that will enable you to use your brace with hexagon bits. You can also buy a four jaw conversion. The web site is in English.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Nov 2012)

Personally, I'd be delighted never to see a brace and bit again. I cannot see the merit in using something just because it's old, when modern methods are better.
There you are - that's my tall poppy bit.


----------



## bugbear (14 Nov 2012)

Jelly":ci8eiz3m said:


> Given the relative rarity of ratchet braces in day to day use, it's hard to source the square taper shank bits they're designed for, smaller sizes of hex shanks fit ok, and some diameters of cylindrical shank; but generally normal bits are not satisfactory. (I have a set of auger bits that will be going back to screwfix tomorrow as the shanks are far too large.)
> 
> Anyway, is there either a good source of taper shank bits that i'm ignorant of, a brace with a three jaw chuck or a good method of retrofitting a more modern chuck to an existing brace?



In large sizes, only a traditional auger bit is efficient enough to be driven be a human anyway. s/h and enough knowledge to choose and tune is the only way I know of.

In small sizes, an egg-beater style drill is better anyway.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (14 Nov 2012)

If you want to buy second-hand auger and other bits with square taper shanks to fit in a brace, they are not hard to find. The obvious source is bootfairs, or at this time of year, ebay, under Collectables>Tools and Hardware> Tools> Carpentry and woodworking> Drills/ Braces / Bits. You'll often find a bundle of miscellaneous bits sold by someone who doesn't really know what they are. Wait for such a bundle near you so you can save on the heavy postage and see what you get. Most will be usable if cleaned and sharpened.

Otherwise the various secondhand tool dealers will have some (use the list on Alf's website) though they may not bother listing anything other than attractive sets in boxes or rolls.

Also, look out for a late model of brace. Some of these - made by Stanley or similar in the middle of the C20th - have a two jaw chuck with a deep v at the front which will take medium sized round bits, but you can also find some with a four jaw chuck which fit both old and new drills perfectly. I'll take some pictures later if it helps.


----------



## matthewwh (14 Nov 2012)

There are some situations where a hand brace is still preferable to a power drill - absence of electricity or charging facilities, or situations where you need slow controlled rotation and comparatively limitless torque - undoing particularly intransigent screws for example. They are also useful in tight corners - the ratchet mechanism means you don't need a full 360 degree swing. If you put a traditional brace bit into a normal drill you risk the bit biting off more than the torque of the drill can chew and it will rip the guts out of the motor. A long non self-feeding lip and spur bit is better for use in a battery or small corded power drill.

Our braces are made in France by the company that used to make them for Stanley until production headed east. The three jaw version is the most versatile (there is a square hole that engages the end of traditional taper shank bits and the three jaws reach around to grab the shank) as mentioned above they work very well with hexagonal shanks, in my experience round shanks have a tendency to slip with this type of drill. Four jaws are useful for bits where the shank is much shorter - spoon bits etc, but it doesn't seem fair to make you buy another whole brace when all you need is the jaw assembly, so we sell them separately.

The expensive part of a brace and bit (the bits) can often be picked up on ebay or at bootfairs so it's cheap to build up most of a set of very good quality ones. Ridgeway are a good brand to look out for, the men, skillbase and machines from Ridgeway are now the drill department of Clico who still begin with a forged bar and then twist it into shape. This results in a much stronger helix than just grinding it out of a round bar, which is why the waterways, railways and armed forces depend on them. So if you need a particular size, they are still made in Sheffield to the same quality standards as ever.


----------

